# [A4A][18+][Discord Server][Casual][NSFW] The Little Oasis Welcome's You



## Jackal720 (Mar 10, 2018)

I hope this is the right place for this
Hello FurAffinity, I hope you're all having a really nice day today, anyway I'm just making another post whilst I'm in the writing mindset.. I'm Jack and I run a dedicated role-play & chill Discord Group with several Distinct Settings.

As mentioned our discord group is centered around two main things with a lot of sub-rooms within the chat. First and foremost it's a furry group, we're all about chatting and role-playing and joy of joys. Finally, we're a place for you to relax and unwind from a stressful day, perhaps to take your mind off things or talk about it too. So everyone's opinions and beliefs are welcome.

One of these would be the Oasis Lounge, which is directly named after the serve. This is a bar and compromises of a large variety of aspects such as Dance Floor, bar, Lounge, etc. The Second however would be roleplay rooms themselves, focusing on the different (NSFW) type environments.

The third is that we have a Writer's Corner for you Storyteller's, General Media, Video Game Lobby and Discussion, Meme Galleries, [18+ NSFW Galleries] and much much more.

Our admin group like to be active with our member's as we do have a Server Discussion/Suggestion room for improvements.

Why should I join when I can RP Here?

* We're friendly: The chat atmosphere as a whole is rather friendly and we'd like to be as welcoming as we can to everyone so you're treated like a family member on day one to help you settle in before we start throwing around jokes and memes at you.

Well there are a number of ways you can get into the group:

* Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

You can also contact me on discord at:

* Me at: jackal720#4461


----------

